# Setup of Garritan (Aria player) 16 channel ensembles in Tracktion Waveform help needed.



## musicaustralia (May 29, 2021)

Hello,
Is there anyone out there using Aria player as a multi instrument (16 channel) in Tracktion? Would love to get hold of a project file or a list of steps to set this up properly.
I could do this in Logic 9 but not in Tracktion. So far I have tried setting up in a rack but struggled to hook it up correctly.
Tracktion only has a tutorial for multi output drums with one midi track, whereas I need to set up 16 midi tracks to correspond to each instrument in Garritan.
Help would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## darcvision (May 29, 2021)

i dont use tracktion but basically you need to set that output from garittan. click that 1/2 to set up the midi track, e.g. instrument 1 set 1/2 for midi 1, instrument 2 set 3/4 for midi 2, instrument 3 set 4/5 for midi 3 and so on.


----------



## kleotessard (May 29, 2021)

musicaustralia said:


> Hello,
> Is there anyone out there using Aria player as a multi instrument (16 channel) in Tracktion? Would love to get hold of a project file or a list of steps to set this up properly.
> I could do this in Logic 9 but not in Tracktion. So far I have tried setting up in a rack but struggled to hook it up correctly.
> Tracktion only has a tutorial for multi output drums with one midi track, whereas I need to set up 16 midi tracks to correspond to each instrument in Garritan.
> ...


Hi!

I'm not sure if this could help.
When you add a midi clip you can choose the midi channel.
And for the ouputs you use the rack to wrap your sampler vst. In the rack you can route the outputs correctly on each track output.




Sorry for my bad english.


----------

